# dauer das immer so lange

## niepi

hi

ich habe am mo. gentoo 1.4 installiert und danach ein "emerge kde-base/kde" gestartet und er compiliert jetzt schon seit ueber 24 stunden, ist das normal.

bye thomas

----------

## Robelix

Kommt auf deinen Rechner an.

Mein Duron 1200 schafft kde-libs und kde-base in etwa 7 Stunden, ein komplettes kde dürfte in der Größenordnung von 12-15 Stunden liegen.

----------

## blackwing

kommt drauf an, wie schnell dein rechner ist  :Smile: 

wiel kde hat ja bekanntlich _viele_ dependencies... und kde impliziert ja auch solche sachen wie qt...

und compilen kann dauern... ein "emerge -e world" dauerte zuletzt bei mir gute 20h...(@ dual p3-1000, 2gb ram) bei etwa 390 paketen (und da is kein kde dabei)  :Smile: 

also: da haste zeit um ma schnell alle simpnsons folgen zu gucken  :Smile: 

----------

## Robelix

Achja, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht: Bei einem "nacktem" Sytstem kommen natürlich noch ein paar Dutzend andere Pakete dazu (incl. XFree, qt, cups, ghostscript... - um ein paar der größeren Brocken bei'm Namen zu nennen). Das kann natürlich auch noch etliche Stunden verbraten...

...doch für alle Simpsons, sollt's dann (hoffentlich) doch nicht reichen. Die dauern meines Wissens insgesamt etwa 5 Tage...

D'OH!

Robelix

----------

## Leberwurstsaft

24 Stunden hat es bei mir, incl. X und allen anderen Abhängikeiten, auch gedauert, also keine Panik. Derzeit emerge ich openoffice, ich sollte in Urlaub fahren ...  :Smile: 

----------

## tonne

Hallo,

> er compiliert jetzt schon seit ueber 24 stunden, ist das normal."

 :Shocked: 

Na gut, bei KDE kein Wunder, aber wie lange dauert das kompilieren von Xfree86 und fluxbox?   :Confused: 

----------

## mrsteven

XFree geht schneller als KDE (bei mir c.a 6-8h auf Athlon 950), fluxbox ist noch schneller (glaub nur ein paar Minuten).

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

@Tonne:

Kommt logischerweise auf Proz+Platte+Speicher an.

Bei mir (P4-2.4/533, SAMSUNG SV1204H, 512MB)

xfree-4.3.0-r2: 54 Minuten

fluxbox-0.1.14-r1: 2 Minuten

openoffice-1.0.3-r1: 6:32 Stunden

(ohne abhängige Pakete)

auf meinem P1-150: VIIIIEEEL länger    :Crying or Very sad: 

T.

----------

## knorke

 *niepi wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> ich habe am mo. gentoo 1.4 installiert und danach ein "emerge kde-base/kde" gestartet und er compiliert jetzt schon seit ueber 24 stunden, ist das normal.
> 
> bye thomas

 

GNAA wenn ich sowas les geht mir das messer in der hose auf!

tut mir leid dass ich mich künstlich aufrege aber experte niepi soll mir mal folgende fragen beantworten:

- wenn dir kde zulange kompiliert, wieso benutzt du gentoo? ich mein nen rpm installiert sicher in nem bruchteil der zeit!

- wenn du keine zeit hast, wieso benutzt du dann lahmes und bloated kde?

----------

